# Zweites Fahrrad für Tochter 5 1/ 2 Jahre, aber ultra zierlich...



## Stillekunst (21. September 2021)

Hallo Mtb Profis, wir suchen gerade ein zweites Fahrrad für unsere 5 1/2 jährige Tochter. 
Sie ist sehr zierlich, 105cm groß und Schrittlänge 45mm mit einem Körpergewicht von knapp 15kg.
Fahrrad fährt sie schon seit über 2 Jahren "noch" mit ihrem erstem Puky 12 Zoll...hat damals innerhalb 10 Min. den Umstieg vom Laufrad auf Fahrrad geschafft, aber Radfahren macht sie nur gelegentlich, ist eher beim Roller fahren, klettern...
So zu sagen sie hat einen sehr guten Gleichgewichtssinn, Kraft hat sie auch, aber da sie extrem zierlich ist, sind wir sehr unschlüssig bzgl. der Radgröße.
Ich habe bis jetzt den Wechsel noch nicht vorgenommen da ich dachte dass ein noch größeres/schwereres Rad würde sie überfordern.
Nun habe ich aber erfahren dass es durchaus größere Räde gibt, die trotzdem unter 8 bzw. 7 kg und auch für eine Schrittlänge ab ca. 45/46cm sind. Dann wollen wir nicht mehr abwarten. Das Fahren mit dem 12'' Rädle macht wohl zu wenig Spaß...
Würde ein 20 Zoll (S) Rad überhaupft in Frage kommen, z.B. Kubikes 20 S? Wäre schon gut wenn sie damit min. 2 Jahre fahren könnte. 
Oder lieber zuerst ein 16 Zoll, z.B. Woom 3 (finde Woom 3 fast zu kindisch für ein 5 1/2 jährige wegen des Lenkers)?
Welche Bikes würdet ihr noch empfehlen?
vielen Dank schon mal!!


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. September 2021)

Hallo, hast du mit euren Daten mal den Kinderfahrradfinder.de befragt, da sollten einige Vorschläge kommen.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall zum 20zoll tendieren, und ganz wichtig ist das aufsteigen vor dem Sattel beizubringen, um den Sattel hoch machen zu können.
Einziges Problem wird dann nur werden das eure Tochter auf einmal richtig Kilometer machen möchte weil es dann um einiges leichter geht .🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stillekunst (21. September 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Hallo, hast du mit euren Daten mal den Kinderfahrradfinder.de befragt, da sollten einige Vorschläge kommen.
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall zum 20zoll tendieren, und ganz wichtig ist das aufsteigen vor dem Sattel beizubringen, um den Sattel hoch machen zu können.
> Einziges Problem wird dann nur werden das eure Tochter auf einmal richtig Kilometer machen möchte weil es dann um einiges leichter geht .🙂


Hallo Christian, 
danke für deine schnelle Antwort und den tipp von kinderfahradfinder.de. werde ich auf jedem Fall machen.
meinst du das aufsteigen vor dem Sattel nach dem man los gefahren ist?
Da hast du absolute Recht. Momentan ist sie tatsächlich immer noch unsicher, wenn sie nur mit Fussspitze den Boden berühren kann. Da sie eben nur losfahren kann wenn sie auf dem Sattel sitzt.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sie mal wirklich richtig paar km zulegen kann 
apropos, besser mit einer Gangschaltung oder ohne? Das Standard Kubike Modell hat z.B. eine mit Drehschaltgriff, was wohl sehr schwergänig für die Kleinen ist..?


----------



## dino113 (21. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> Würde ein 20 Zoll (S) Rad überhaupft in Frage kommen, z.B. Kubikes 20 S?


Sollte passen. Uns, meinen Kindern, gefallen die Fahrräder sehr gut. 
Haben die von 16“ bis 24“ im Gebrauch. 
Da sie recht zierlich ist, könnte es Probleme beim bedienen der Griffschaltung geben. Beim Sohn war sie sehr leichtgängig, bei der Tochter etwas schwerer zu bedienen. Die Tochter(6 Jahre) fährt jetzt das 24“ mit Trigger und kommt damit besser zu recht.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. September 2021)

Würde auch 20" sagen Schaltung am besten Trigger, hab den Fehler gemacht und sie zu lange auf gripschift gelassen. Von vor dem Sattel starten und absteigen ist sinvoll, da dann auch der Sattel auf eine ergonomische Höhe wandern kann, und dann viel Spass beim hinterher hecheln🤣.


----------



## Stillekunst (21. September 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Sollte passen. Uns, meinen Kindern, gefallen die Fahrräder sehr gut.
> Haben die von 16“ bis 24“ im Gebrauch.
> Da sie recht zierlich ist, könnte es Probleme beim bedienen der Griffschaltung geben. Beim Sohn war sie sehr leichtgängig, bei der Tochter etwas schwerer zu bedienen. Die Tochter(6 Jahre) fährt jetzt das 24“ mit Trigger und kommt damit besser zu recht.


danke!! Muss man im Fall von Kubikes dann die selbstkonfigurierbare Version nehmen um den Trigger zu bekommen anstatt Griffschaltung? Der Preisunterschied ist schon nicht sehr klein.
Und welche Reifenbreite habt Ihr?


----------



## Stillekunst (21. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Würde auch 20" sagen Schaltung am besten Trigger, hab den Fehler gemacht und sie zu lange auf gripschift gelassen. Von vor dem Sattel starten und absteigen ist sinvoll, da dann auch der Sattel auf eine ergonomische Höhe wandern kann, und dann viel Spass beim hinterher hecheln🤣.


danke!!


----------



## dino113 (21. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> Muss man im Fall von Kubikes dann die selbstkonfigurierbare Version nehmen um den Trigger zu bekommen anstatt Griffschaltung?


Keine Ahnung. Frag doch bei denen mal nach. War bei Kubikes einmal vor Ort. Waren sehr nett.



Stillekunst schrieb:


> Und welche Reifenbreite habt Ihr?


Habe auf Schwalbe gewechselt. Irgend etwas mit mehr Stollen und 2,25. Schaue morgen mal nach. 
 Mit den montierten Kendas hat es meine Kinder auf Schotter beim Lenken ein paar mal auf die Nase gelassen. Nach dem Wechsel nicht mehr.


----------



## Stillekunst (21. September 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Frag doch bei denen mal nach. War bei Kubikes einmal vor Ort. Waren sehr nett.
> 
> 
> Habe auf Schwalbe gewechselt. Irgend etwas mit mehr Stollen und 2,25. Schaue morgen mal nach.
> Mit den montierten Kendas hat es meine Kinder auf Schotter beim Lenken ein paar mal auf die Nase gelassen. Nach dem Wechsel nicht mehr.


Ich danke schon Mal


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> danke!! Muss man im Fall von Kubikes dann die selbstkonfigurierbare Version nehmen um den Trigger zu bekommen anstatt Griffschaltung? Der Preisunterschied ist schon nicht sehr klein.
> Und welche Reifenbreite habt Ihr?


Da es ein individueller Aufbau wäre kommst du an dem custom Vermutlich nicht vorbei, oder du tauchst es halt selbst... Ist kein großer Aufwand... Neue Griffe, passender Trigger und ggf neuer Zug... Wäre auf jeden Fall billiger als custom denke ich... Eventuell packen sie dir ja das passende gegen Materialkosten mit ein?


----------



## Stillekunst (22. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da es ein individueller Aufbau wäre kommst du an dem custom Vermutlich nicht vorbei, oder du tauchst es halt selbst... Ist kein großer Aufwand... Neue Griffe, passender Trigger und ggf neuer Zug... Wäre auf jeden Fall billiger als custom denke ich... Eventuell packen sie dir ja das passende gegen Materialkosten mit ein?


danke für deinen Tipp! Werde mich auf jeden Fall nach dieser Möglichkeit erkundigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> danke für deinen Tipp! Werde mich auf jeden Fall nach dieser Möglichkeit erkundigen.


Zur Not halt extra besorgen, ist nich nicht der riesen Aufwand... Oder erst Mal so Probieren... Kann ja auch durchaus funktionieren


----------



## dodi81 (22. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> danke!!


Hallo,
haben mittlerweile auch das 3 Kubike (14", 20" S, 24" S) und können die Marke sehr empfehlen. 
Die GripShift sind jedoch nicht wirklich ideal. Unser Kleiner (4,5 Jahre) ist gerade auf das 20" umgestiegen. Fahren klappt super, nur Auf- und Absteigen funktioniert noch nicht perfekt.
Schalten kann er auch noch nicht. Fahren meist mit dem 4. von 8 Gängen. Die Große konnte auch erst später den Gripshift richtig drehen. 

Ich würde z.B. eine 1x11 XT als Upgrade-Kit unabhängig (z.B. über bike-components) kaufen und dann montieren. Die kann man dann später wieder demontieren, wenn man das Bike verkauft und kann die Schaltung dann fürs nächste Bike gleich wieder verwenden.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

dodi81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> haben mittlerweile auch das 3 Kubike (14", 20" S, 24" S) und können die Marke sehr empfehlen.
> Die GripShift sind jedoch nicht wirklich ideal. Unser Kleiner (4,5 Jahre) ist gerade auf das 20" umgestiegen. Fahren klappt super, nur Auf- und Absteigen funktioniert noch nicht perfekt.
> Schalten kann er auch noch nicht. Fahren meist mit dem 4. von 8 Gängen. Die Große konnte auch erst später den Gripshift richtig drehen.
> ...


Bei 20" muss mann noch sehr auf die schaltwerkslänge achten, da macht 1x10 oft mehr Sinn, mitnehmen kann man die dann natürlich auch ans nächste Rad.. einzig eine längere Kette wird dann nötig...


----------



## Stillekunst (22. September 2021)

dodi81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> haben mittlerweile auch das 3 Kubike (14", 20" S, 24" S) und können die Marke sehr empfehlen.
> Die GripShift sind jedoch nicht wirklich ideal. Unser Kleiner (4,5 Jahre) ist gerade auf das 20" umgestiegen. Fahren klappt super, nur Auf- und Absteigen funktioniert noch nicht perfekt.
> Schalten kann er auch noch nicht. Fahren meist mit dem 4. von 8 Gängen. Die Große konnte auch erst später den Gripshift richtig drehen.
> ...


Hi Thomas, vielen Dank! Darf ich frage wie groß euer Kleiner ist bzw. welche Schrittlänge er hat? Wir werden wohl demnächst zu nächstem Fachhändler gehen und dort ausprobieren.


----------



## dodi81 (22. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> Hi Thomas, vielen Dank! Darf ich frage wie groß euer Kleiner ist bzw. welche Schrittlänge er hat? Wir werden wohl demnächst zu nächstem Fachhändler gehen und dort ausprobieren.


Körpergröße 105 cm 
Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht
Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall auf das 20" gehen: Je größer die Laufräder, desto stabiler fährt das Fahrrad, besonders bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten.
Vg


----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2021)

dodi81 schrieb:


> Körpergröße 105 cm
> Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht
> Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall auf das 20" gehen: Je größer die Laufräder, desto stabiler fährt das Fahrrad, besonders bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten.
> Vg


Genau so ist dasn und über Hindernisse wie Wurzeln rollen große Laufräder auch besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stillekunst (23. September 2021)

dodi81 schrieb:


> Körpergröße 105 cm
> Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht
> Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall auf das 20" gehen: Je größer die Laufräder, desto stabiler fährt das Fahrrad, besonders bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten.
> Vg


 ok 20''! bis welcher Größe kann man mit diesem 20S fahren? ich fahre selber nur ein 24''😂😅 das wird großartig aussehen🤭🤭


----------



## Stillekunst (23. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Genau so ist dasn und über Hindernisse wie Wurzeln rollen große Laufräder auch besser...


Alles klar! danke dir☺️


----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> ok 20''! bis welcher Größe kann man mit diesem 20S fahren? ich fahre selber nur ein 24''😂😅 das wird großartig aussehen🤭🤭


Ich sag Mal 1,20 dann kommt es wohl zur Sattelüberhöhung und wird unbequem für die Kids...


----------



## Kwietsch (23. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich sag Mal 1,20 dann kommt es wohl zur Sattelüberhöhung und wird unbequem für die Kids...


Je nach Aufbau, Spacern und so auch mehr. Tochter stieg mit 126 um


----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Je nach Aufbau, Spacern und so auch mehr. Tochter stieg mit 126 um


Klar geht mehr, aber sinnvoll ist das nicht unbedingt. Meiner mit 1,15m Fährt 20 +24" aktuelle.


----------



## Stillekunst (23. September 2021)

wow, ich denke Mädels sind allgemein vorsichtiger als die Jungs. ich sehe immer die Nachbarsjungs mit riesen Fahrräder😄


----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> wow, ich denke Mädels sind allgemein vorsichtiger als die Jungs. ich sehe immer die Nachbarsjungs mit riesen Fahrräder😄


Mädel gerade 9 zu dem Zeitpunkt auf 27,5...


----------



## Stillekunst (23. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mädel gerade 9 zu dem Zeitpunkt auf 27,5...Anhang anzeigen 1344046


Respekt


----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> Respekt


Die große heißt übrigens jetzt Monsterwade nach der letzten langen Tour .. 57km 500hm..

Gerade 5 gleiche Stelle....20" Sattel massiv abgesenkt...


----------



## Stillekunst (24. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die große heißt übrigens jetzt Monsterwade nach der letzten langen Tour .. 57km 500hm..
> 
> Gerade 5 gleiche Stelle....20" Sattel massiv abgesenkt...
> Anhang anzeigen 1344230
> Anhang anzeigen 1344228



da werden wir wahrscheinlich nie mithalten können🤩🤩. Ist das Bike von deinem Kleinen das Kubike 20'' S? Aber sie haben doch nicht im Silber oder？


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (24. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> da werden wir wahrscheinlich nie mithalten können🤩🤩. Ist das Bike von deinem Kleinen das Kubike 20'' S? Aber sie haben doch nicht im Silber oder？


Die große hat mich mit der Tour auch massiv überrascht....  Aktuell hab ich vermutlich ein Problem hinter her zu kommen ..

Nein das Ist ein Suburb BO20. Leider hat der Hersteller das ganze einschlafen lassen 😭.


----------



## Stillekunst (24. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die große hat mich mit der Tour auch massiv überrascht....  Aktuell hab ich vermutlich ein Problem hinter her zu kommen ..
> 
> Nein das Ist ein Suburb BO20. Leider hat der Hersteller das ganze einschlafen lassen 😭.


Echt toll! Was für eine Leistung die Kinder bringen!
Apropos, habe gerade bei rumklicken bei Puky gesehen, dass sie jetzt auch leichte Räder bauen, PL-Pro 18'' würde nur 6,3kg wiegen, natürlich ohne Gangschaltung. Bin fast einbisschen angetan..halbe Nr. kleiner und leichter...für meine reicht zierliche Maus die knapp15kg wiegt 😅. ..habe immer in der Erinnerung dass PukyRäder eigenlich immer viel zu schwer sind...


----------



## Binem (24. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> Echt toll! Was für eine Leistung die Kinder bringen!
> Apropos, habe gerade bei rumklicken bei Puky gesehen, dass sie jetzt auch leichte Räder bauen, PL-Pro 18'' würde nur 6,3kg wiegen, natürlich ohne Gangschaltung. Bin fast einbisschen angetan..halbe Nr. kleiner und leichter...für meine reicht zierliche Maus die knapp15kg wiegt 😅. ..habe immer in der Erinnerung dass PukyRäder eigenlich immer viel zu schwer sind...


Nein, da hat sich definitiv in den letzten Jahren etwas getan, ich finde die neuen puky also die pro/ cyke/ eightshot nicht verkehrt für den normalen Kinderrad Gebrauch. Also zum Kindergarten oder als Schulrad. Was sie im MTB Einsatz aushalten wird sich noch zeigen. Aber definitiv eine gute Alternative zu woom, Academy oder auch orbea, Bergamont, Cube, Scott und wie die ganzen Standardhersteller alle heißen. .


----------



## Stillekunst (24. September 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Nein, da hat sich definitiv in den letzten Jahren etwas getan, ich finde die neuen puky also die pro/ cyke/ eightshot nicht verkehrt für den normalen Kinderrad Gebrauch. Also zum Kindergarten oder als Schulrad. Was sie im MTB Einsatz aushalten wird sich noch zeigen. Aber definitiv eine gute Alternative zu woom, Academy oder auch orbea, Bergamont, Cube, Scott und wie die ganzen Standardhersteller alle heißen. .


Genau, ich würde gern wissen wie sich dieses Puky PL pro z.B. beim downhills verhält.....bei uns ist schon relativ hügelich...


----------



## firefly27 (24. September 2021)

Hallo Stillekunst,
meine 2. ist mit ziemlich den gleichen Maßen und 5 3/4-Jahren im Mai auf ein Pyro 20"S umgestiegen. Vorher war sie mit einem Kubike 16" unterwegs (mit Automatix). Da hatte sie sich zuletzt aber so abgestrampelt, dass etwas mit Gangschaltung her musste. Wir hatten noch ein älteres Kania 20" von der großen Schwester im Schuppen. Aber da die Lütte noch ein paar cm kürzer war, als die Große im gleichen Alter, hätte sie nicht über das Oberrohr gepasst. Durch die abgesenkte Form des Oberrohrs beim Pyro war das hier kein Problem.
Der Sattel ließ sich soweit absenken, dass sie mit beiden Fußballen an den Boden kam. Inzwischen durfte ich den Sattel hoch stellen, so dass es nur noch die Fußspitzen sind.
Das Rad ist mit Gripshift ausgestattet. Den Drehgriff schafft sie jetzt erst seit kurzem in beide Richtungen zu bewegen. Vermutlich wäre ein Trigger hier einfacher gewesen.
Wir nutzen das Rad hauptsächlich im Alltag. Die Kleine liebt ihr Fahrrad.

Hier ist sie auf der ersten Proberunde zu sehen:


----------



## Stillekunst (25. September 2021)

firefly27 schrieb:


> Hallo Stillekunst,
> meine 2. ist mit ziemlich den gleichen Maßen und 5 3/4-Jahren im Mai auf ein Pyro 20"S umgestiegen. Vorher war sie mit einem Kubike 16" unterwegs (mit Automatix). Da hatte sie sich zuletzt aber so abgestrampelt, dass etwas mit Gangschaltung her musste. Wir hatten noch ein älteres Kania 20" von der großen Schwester im Schuppen. Aber da die Lütte noch ein paar cm kürzer war, als die Große im gleichen Alter, hätte sie nicht über das Oberrohr gepasst. Durch die abgesenkte Form des Oberrohrs beim Pyro war das hier kein Problem.
> Der Sattel ließ sich soweit absenken, dass sie mit beiden Fußballen an den Boden kam. Inzwischen durfte ich den Sattel hoch stellen, so dass es nur noch die Fußspitzen sind.
> Das Rad ist mit Gripshift ausgestattet. Den Drehgriff schafft sie jetzt erst seit kurzem in beide Richtungen zu bewegen. Vermutlich wäre ein Trigger hier einfacher gewesen.
> ...


Vielen lieben Dank für deine Post! Das sieht richtig toll aus.  Wir müssen wohl bei Kubike Händler mal testen ob sie mit den Ballen auf den Boden kommt und ob sie die Schaltung gedreht bekommt. Da vor Sattel losfahren macht sie noch nicht. Puky Händler haben wir sogar in der Nähe, da werden wir auch neugierig vorbeischauen. Ich werde euch dann berichten.


----------



## firefly27 (25. September 2021)

Kubike 20" S wäre eigentlich auch mein Favorit gewesen, aber das hätte bei meiner Tochter noch nicht gepasst (das Oberrohr). Der Cousin hat eins, da hatten wir es ausprobiert.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. September 2021)

Stillekunst schrieb:


> Da vor Sattel losfahren macht sie noch nicht.


Üben! Dann kann der Sattel auch auf eine ergonomische Höhe und es wird für sie deutlich leichter! Haben wir tatsächlich von Anfang an so beigebracht...


----------



## Stillekunst (25. September 2021)

firefly27 schrieb:


> Kubike 20" S wäre eigentlich auch mein Favorit gewesen, aber das hätte bei meiner Tochter noch nicht gepasst (das Oberrohr). Der Cousin hat eins, da hatten wir es ausprobiert.


Welche Schrittlänge hat deine Tochter? Ich befürchte auch dass das 20"S noch eine halbe Nr. zu groß sein wird. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stillekunst (25. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Üben! Dann kann der Sattel auch auf eine ergonomische Höhe und es wird für sie deutlich leichter! Haben wir tatsächlich von Anfang an so beigebracht...


Leider möchte sie beim Lernen gar nichts von uns hören....dann muss sie eben ihre eigene Erfahrung bzw. Fehler machen/sammeln 😔


----------



## firefly27 (25. September 2021)

Als sie das Pyro bekommen hat waren es ca. 43 cm. Der Cousin hat das Kubike mit 46 cm SL bekommen. Das war auch noch grenzwertig. 
Ausprobieren ist wirklich das Beste, wenn es irgendwie geht...


----------



## Stillekunst (25. September 2021)

firefly27 schrieb:


> Als sie das Pyro bekommen hat waren es ca. 43 cm. Der Cousin hat das Kubike mit 46 cm SL bekommen. Das war auch noch grenzwertig.
> Ausprobieren ist wirklich das Beste, wenn es irgendwie geht...


OK..meine hat mit Schuhe gerade 46cm...


----------

